# Merging question



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Trying to decide on final track plan and how many switches. If you have two parallel lines and will ALWAYS be running in the same direction AND you want to cross from the inside track to the outside only, do you need 2 switches or is there a way to do a merge. Since you are always going one direction, it seems like there should be something like the 90 degree crossing except as a Y that would not need mechanical moving. First, is there such an animal that is lower cost than the switches and second will it work?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

there should be something like the 90 degree crossing except as a Y that would not need mechanical moving 
"Crossings" come in lots of different angles. Most manufacturers offer one around 15 degrees that matches their switches, so (e.g.) an inside track can be switched outside the outer track. This is a 19.5 degree one from USA Trains.











It's tough to visualize what you are describing (a picture is worth a thousand words,) but if you take a figure-8 with different radius top and bvottom, and fold it on top of itself, then you get a double track with a crossing that lets you swap from one loop to the other at the crossing. We call it a folded-figure-8.
Here's one with a bridge crossing, but a one-level with a crossing works too.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

NOT CROSSING but merging. Like a Y or a switch that is not a moving switch. In your pic, it would be like trying yo go from the inside loop to the outside loop. Obviously you would need one switchboard leave the inside loop, but just a merge into te outter since always going that direction. He this adds to the clarity.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring loaded switch, so its set 1 way when the train wants to merge through it (the other way) will allow it to merge onto the single track (the points will move when the oncoming trains pushes them to, but the spring will move it back to wherever the switch was manually set to.), I don't know anything that lets you merge 2 tracks into 1 than a switch. There are standard switches, Y switches, and curved switches.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope, you might be able to make one from a switch by shortening the points so they will clear the flanges of the wheels merging after crossing the frog. I've seen it done on strret car tracks where direction is always dedicated. The trains must always enter from the y end and exit on the common leg. Travel in other direction not so secure..... 

We are lucky to have what we do.... I think in smaller scales it would still be found in a limited market along with y rail (rail with a metal flangeway attached) for Trolley/Subway track 

John


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 17 Aug 2012 10:34 PM 
Nope, you might be able to make one from a switch.......


What do you mean "Nope"

A manual LGB switch will do that just fine, maybe other makes as well.

At least what I understand the requirements to be - merging two parallel tracks into a single track.
There is no actual control of the switch required - if one attaches a manual switch motor you get a spring switch and with a motorized LGB switch motor one end up with a "snap" switch.
Either one will work for this appliation.

Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

True a switch can be made to work like one, but isn't one. The merging device has no moving parts, your switch has to be set left or right, even if the train is moving the points. 

The nope was to is there a cheaper way to make it and I said Nope 'cause you need the frog. 

"First, is there such an animal that is lower cost than the switches and second will it work?" From th OP. 

Read what you want to read.... I answered the question. 

Have a great day. 

John


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Arnold-Rapido made something like that back in the 70's in N scale, I think? It looked like a switch, except it had a wide flat surface where the points would normally go, and the cars ran on their flanges back onto the rails. It had guardrails molded into the flat surface to make the cars follow each other through, in sort of a diamond shape. 

I get what you're trying to do, and it might work... 

I would just use a spring switch. 

Robert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are always going to run the train in one direction you can do without any switch controller, manual or electrical. The passing train will flip it. Only if you are going into the switch from the single track will you need a switch machine of one kind or another.

Most manual swich machines will spring back to the original setting after the train passes. This works well with all my LGB engines and USAt diesels. The pilot trucks on my Aristo and Bachmann steamers derail when going through a closed switch. They aren't heavy enough to spring the switch.


Chuck


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

How do you intend to go from the outside track back to the inside track?

In the above drawn track plan (it would help if you would post even a sketch on paper if you disagree with the track plan) you could use a double slip switch instead of the crossing, that allows you to either stay on the inside or divert to the outside. If you intended to go from inside to outside two simple switches will be OK. But then you are on the outside, with no way back.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From your post Micky how will you return to the inside track. Your statement is a bit confusing as to what you actually want to accomplish. Later RJD


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 20 Aug 2012 05:09 PM 
From your post Micky how will you return to the inside track. Your statement is a bit confusing as to what you actually want to accomplish. Later RJD 

You must have type at the same time


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

There would be a switch in another place. The real root of the question is in an effort to save on the cost of switches. With Train Li R7 running $150, I'm trying to find way to lower cost. I was hoping there would be something like the LGB 90 degree crossing which was only $20 (yes I understand it is smaller and so less materials) where things are just fixed but with proper gaps to allow the flanges to pass thru.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

15, 22, 30, 45 degree crossing are much more material and more work, hence the prices are higher. If you can't go down to R4 for rolling stock reasons, then R7 is your best bet, the double slip switches are a more expensive then two R7.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For your intended purpose the only real way to do what you want and from what I assume you want to do is go from one loop to the other and then back. Only recourse is a double crossover. 4 switches take your pick as far as turnout size. Later RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There is currently no piece as you describe in G-scale. BUT, such things do exist. You see them in plastic children's toys that simulate railroads where trains climb grades, flip over tracks, etc. But I don't think that's too practical.

Best case for what you want to do is the LGB double slip switch. Otherwise, you need a minimum of two turnouts.

Getting from one track to the other is obvious. But you can get back to the original track the same way they do it in real life..., just back up the train through the turn outs.


----------

